# Baby Watch ** Update** with pic!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I am on baby watch again - but not the one that I thought!

Daisie my pygmy that I got with horns and banded them and had all the issues with - well at first I thought she was having a false pregnancy, then I felt a baby in there kicking around. She had the starts of un udder but no "cha cha" pouch. so I have watched and watched - still has a baby that I can feel. 

Well there was a possibility that she was bred when she was at my friends house for a few days - ok we know that he got her, but I didn't think she settled there and thought for sure that she probobly got pregnant here by my boys. So if she settled at my friends, that would make her due date approximately - oh yah - yesterday! But the cha cha "opening" was not swollen, but the surrounding area was, udder was a little bigger - but didn't think anything of it till tonight when I came home - 

Her udder is so tight it feels like it is going to explode. No signs of discharge, No signs of contractions - however she is being a BUTTHEAD!!!!

When the udder gets all full and tight like that, which mind you it was not like that last night, how close are they usually? She is 3 years old approximately and a FF.....

I put her in the birthing stall with one of her friends that she came to my ranch with and she is just being a bully..... what do you all think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

babies by tomorrow!!!

check this site out

http://kinne.net/ob1.htm

Behaviors during first stage labor

First stage labor begins at the end of a 144- to 155-day pregnancy. It lasts from 12-36 hours and consists of the doe's physical changes.

Teeth grinding (discomfort)
Breathing faster than usual
Avoids eating and/or drinking
Vocalizes more or less than usual
Stands or walks more or less than usual
Avoids other goats 
Suddenly more friendly or standoffish
Paws at the ground
Lies down and rises frequently 
Licks or bites at her sides
Looks behind her


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

Seems like mine usually kid within a day or two of the "udder explosion." Bet you'll have babies soon! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

Yep, if you don't have kids on the ground now you will very shortly!! Also being a FF , I noticed that Angel didn't have the swollen preggy cha-cha that my other does had, just open a teeny bit.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

Oh I cant wait....more babies!!!!! My doe's udder was full and tight the day before she kidded. The next morning I awoke to find 2 kids all dry and sleeping.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

well, I was out in the barn with Daisie until about 10:00 pm. She went from being a complete booger not letting me look for ligaments and touching the base of her tail to loving on me. So here is what happened.

I went out at 8:30 pm - sat down on the milking stand. She came over and layed her head on my legs. I could see the baby moving worse then ever before. She let me massage down her spine and massage the base of her tail where you find the ligs without a twitch. She also was letting me scratch where her horns used to be without moving....REALLY not like her!!! She was chewing her cudd so hard and so fast then she would stop and stretch out and just stare straight ahead and then start biting at her sides - mainly the right side. Then she would bring up more cudd and go back to chewing.

She would not lay down or leave me. I finally decided that I would go in and get a couple hours of sleep. Well the alarm did not go off on my phone, so I got up at 4:30 and checked on her thinking for sure I would have babies - NOPE~

So I went back in and layed down for an hour. I fed the bottle babies and got ready for work. Her ligs are completely gone, udder is really full - but nothing. So I decided to come to work at 7 am this morning. It is now 1:42 pm and this is killing me - I don't know what is going on and to boot - Today is my step son's birthday - so we are supposed to be going to a family dinner after work - which means that I will not be home til real late tonight - I am so scared right now. I am wondering if I should go home to check on her, but yet I would feel really stupid driving 1 1/2 hours round trip for nothing - LOL!

What would you all do??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

so what would you all do?? Go to dinner or go home and skip my s-son's 15th dinner??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

I'm bad but I would skip the dinner. :roll:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

I would probably talk to my s-son and skip dinner.As I don't have kids I guess I don't know what I would do.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

That is what I am wanting to do - but I feel soooooo guilty. There is going to be 17 people at this dinner tonight and I really don't want to be there - LOL!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

Did you decide what to do yet?Maybe you could offer to take him out to dinner just you 2 or something another time.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

hubby gave me the guilt trip so I am going - but you can bet I am eating and leaving very quickly!! I will let you know if I find anything when I get home!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

any neighbors you could call or family to check on her to see if she kidded?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

any news yet Allison


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

I am sorry, call me a bad person but I would NEVER EVER skip a child's birthday dinner for a goat having babies. I am sorry, the kids (human) are family, and the day I put my goats before my own kids, then I will get out of goats.
I mean more then likely you will miss the delivery anyway (if you are like me).

I had a doe that her CHA CHA had NO CHANGE for months at all. I thought I had several weeks, because she was a LITTLE swollen, and not at all open. Well, one morning I went in the barn and she had a baby, so they are not text book at all.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

I don't have any kids (human) and I never plan on them, so I'm not a very good judge. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Baby Watch - help please*

ok - so last night I decided to go to dinner, because hubby made me feel a bit guilty - well, we had dinner, stopped to get gas on the way home for both vehicles.... the whole time I am paniced that my FF might be in distress or something at home trying to give birth by herself.

I pulled in the drive way, backed right up to the barn, jumped out, ran to the birthing stall, to find this -

A cute little buckling that we have named Semper - as my son in infatuated with the Marines - Semper Fi


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations- I'm so glad it all worked out. Dang goats- they ought to have a pop-up thermometer like those old turkeys - Like "OK, it's time- woo hoo woo hooo- baby alert."
I have been expecting Tims sine 3/5. I have no idea how close she is- she doesn't complain- her ligaments have been gone for two weeks- arrrggghhh!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you enjoy - I hope that your girl goes next for you!!!

Allison


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! He's a cutie!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh is he not just the cutest. Congrats


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats Allison!! Wow he is such a cutie! :shocked: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Allison! Sorry you missed his birth but it sounds like DaisyPygmy did very well on her own!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was so shocked that she did so well Liz. I was really truely scared that she would have nothing to do with him. 

I just got home from work and checked on them, and they are cuddled up under the heat lights just relaxing!! I will see if he can stand a bit better now - and if so I might introduce him to Moon, Carmello, and Badger the other babies. She keeps looking through the slats like what are those things over there - LOL!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!! He is sooooo adorable! You make me want babies so much, HURRY UP GINGER!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That's exactly what Izzy did...I waited and waited and the minute I left to make an emergency grocery run (we had NO food in the house), then she decides to have her kids! Congratulations! Sorry you missed it though...great she handled it herself!


----------

